# teh best soil at home depot for mary jane



## skoomaman (Dec 5, 2009)

i haven't really looked at the soils there yet but what should i be looking for amongst the different soils there. 
i plan on digging holes in the areas where i want to plant my babies and refilling them with some better soil.
i am going to be using fox farm nutes- big blom, grow big and tiger bloom


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2009)

IMO if you are able to work the soils in the area you plan to grow just haul addmenments(sp?) to the grow area. I like to prep the grow area at this time of year, Using a soil composition like "subcool's" compost/sand/blood meal/bone/etc add to the soil from the area.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah I agree. Get a bag of compressed peat moss, some Pearlite, some pasteurised manure, some Dolomite lime.


----------



## Locked (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah I wld make up a bunch of subs soil if you are going to use it outdoors...the only soil I hve found at Home Depot that works well for MJ is Miracle Grow Seed Starting Mix...it only comes in 8 qt bags so that cld get expensive to use outdoors...why not do like Ozzy suggested and just bring amendments to the soil up to your grow area and prep the soil there?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 5, 2009)

Instead of Peat moss, Use Coco Fiber (can be had at pet stores in the reptile area it comes in a brick and you put it in water and it rehydrates and expands, one brick goes a long way)
Its a renewable resource, meaning it doesn't have as bad of an impact on the enviro as digging up peat beds that took a very long time for nature to create.
Also it doesn't affect the PH at all unlike peat moss. Has natural microbes in it as well and doesn't compact as much and...well you get the picture 
Greensand is an excellent ammendment as well. 
I use Bio-tone Bio-start plus
Bone meal
Blood Meal
Bat Guano
Perlite
Horse Manure Compost....i don't like cow as much its too clumpy same reason why i don't use mushroom compost. Horse owners be glad to let you take a bag er two for free. 
hardwood coal ash I throw in to.
Lime
I don't use "soil" I use compost...leaf matter, kitchen waste, bunch of stuff and worms, everything compostable goes into the pile. Thats my main medium.
Your better off looking at greenhouses, agri centers, farmer supply place than HD or Lowes
Stay away from per-fert soils and such.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 5, 2009)

If your in WA, use Cedar Grove Organic. 2 bags soil to 1 bag compost. Stellar results with a bag of Soil Sweet Dolomite lime. If not, they usually
always carry some sort of local organic choice, I would hope.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

i used the MG 3 month feed and i grew amazingly large plants that gave me butt loads of pot....quickly i might add..


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 5, 2009)

With no nutes for 3 months or nute schedule added?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

nutes added for flowering


----------



## gangalama (Dec 18, 2009)

i have used BFI for my veg gardens for years. Awesome stuff, at home depot.


----------

